# For all prospective applicants : Updated Skill Select information



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Skill Select kicks in from today and I am sure that all prospective applicants will be waiting for it with bated breath...

Interestingly there's a new tab under the SkillSelect page called *REPORTS*

Skillselect



> After each invitation round for the points based skilled migration visas, we will publish the lowest scoring points score that allowed an expression of interest (EOI) to be invited for each occupation group at a four-digit ANZSCO code level. This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.


We all knew there's an invisible "ceiling" for each occupation but nobody actually knew the exact number..DIAC used to give it in terms of "Low Availability" or "High Availability"...But thankfully DIAC has made this clear and transparent from today :clap2: 



> *An occupation ceiling may be applied to invitations issued under the points based skilled migration program. This means there will be a limit on how many EOIs are selected for skilled migration from an occupation group. This ensures that the skilled migration program is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> *
> *When this limit is reached, no further invitations for that particular occupation group will be issued for that program year. Invitations would then be issued to other EOIs who have nominated available occupations even if they are lower ranking. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.*


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
Since you are very senior and must be following this forum for a long time, I just wanted to ask you. Was there actually a ceiling for occupations before skillselect was introduced. Did they actually take only a number if ICT or engg each year? Did we come to know about that all all from any place? If they did have a ceiling, what happened to the applications which did not qualify coz the ceiling is up? Were they pushed to the new year which increased DIAC's processing time of Visas. I am really scared since the time I saw that the ceiling for Mech Engg is just around 1600. That seems a very low number!


lifeisgood said:


> Skill Select kicks in from today and I am sure that all prospective applicants will be waiting for it with bated breath...
> 
> Interestingly there's a new tab under the SkillSelect page called *REPORTS*
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

As already stated; states have their own SOL list which was periodically updated in terms of "High/medium/low availability" ...thats the most we could know..when I applied as an Electrical engg for SA SS; it was showing "High availability" but now its probably "low availability" ....so there was no way we could determine the number..but thats changed now and it good...

DIAC also has a number for each occupation but they didnt publish it until now...




borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> Since you are very senior and must be following this forum for a long time, I just wanted to ask you. Was there actually a ceiling for occupations before skillselect was introduced. Did they actually take only a number if ICT or engg each year? Did we come to know about that all all from any place? If they did have a ceiling, what happened to the applications which did not qualify coz the ceiling is up? Were they pushed to the new year which increased DIAC's processing time of Visas. I am really scared since the time I saw that the ceiling for Mech Engg is just around 1600. That seems a very low number!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

But don't you think only 1620 places for mechanical engineer for all over Australia is too low.

FYI ,it's 10k + for accountants

Chances of getting visa under this domain wud be very slim if anyone apply say after 6 months 

I am waiting for assessment result ( expected to come in mid July ) but still I m very scared that I will get a invite in coming aug 

My question is this ceiling number(1620) also includes individual state quota


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

To Answer your question, I think it does include the states coz if the occupational ceiling is reached, you will not get an invite on skillselect even if you have an active state sponsorship. So basically you need to wait till next program year, provided your state sponsporship is still valid(which most probably will not be valid)


Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> But don't you think only 1620 places for mechanical engineer for all over Australia is too low.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> To Answer your question, I think it does include the states coz if the occupational ceiling is reached, you will not get an invite on skillselect even if you have an active state sponsorship. So basically you need to wait till next program year, provided your state sponsporship is still valid(which most probably will not be valid)


Want to highlight one thing ,only 1620 mechanical engineers are required in this financial year 

What are the chances now as it's for all over the world 

Very disappointing news for me ,I am sure who are thinking to apply their assessment application now will think twice as after 3-4 months this ceiling will going to exhaust. 

We may consider our self lucky if we can get invite even for 489 this aug


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ummm... I think it depends on the number of applications. But if you really believe that in 3-4 months the ceiling will be up, then you are still way ahead of time coz u will be applying in July right. Depends on how many points u have as well.


Chin2 said:


> Want to highlight one thing ,only 1620 mechanical engineers are required in this financial year
> 
> What are the chances now as it's for all over the world
> 
> ...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> As already stated; states have their own SOL list which was periodically updated in terms of "High/medium/low availability" ...thats the most we could know..when I applied as an Electrical engg for SA SS; it was showing "High availability" but now its probably "low availability" ....so there was no way we could determine the number..but thats changed now and it good...
> 
> DIAC also has a number for each occupation but they didnt publish it until now...


But this limit could have been applied only for 176 where you could control by not giving sponsorships, I do not think it was possible in 175, that explains the high number of applications and long processing time.

However, now 175/176 are things of the past and ceilings definitely apply with Skillselect.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes I guess its true in a way...also the fact that states would not provide any more sponsorships when the ceiling is reached shows the integration of the processes.


aanchalk said:


> But this limit could have been applied only for 176 where you could control by not giving sponsorships, I do not think it was possible in 175, that explains the high number of applications and long processing time.
> 
> However, now 175/176 are things of the past and ceilings definitely apply with Skillselect.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Dont get disappointed or disheartened ....
Its pointless to say that the ceiliing will exhaust in X number of weeks/months bcoz this process is being implemented for the 1st time in Austr. so making predictions will only add to the commotion 


Chin2 said:


> Want to highlight one thing ,only 1620 mechanical engineers are required in this financial commotion....Lets see how thing roll out for you guys and then maybe after 6 months predictions can be made..
> My advice to you : just apply ASAP


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeps....Australia is a small country. So what is a small number for Asian countries is actually not that small for Australia. 1620 is actually not that small a number for just mechanical engg.


lifeisgood said:


> Dont get disappointed or disheartened ....
> Its pointless to say that the ceiliing will exhaust in X number of weeks/months bcoz this process is being implemented for the 1st time in Austr. so making predictions will only add to the commotion
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Need advise*

Hi Lifesgood and others,

I am in confusion, I am eligible to apply for SS of SA, WA and NT (with my failed ils results  ), however the confusion is WA I believe is the fastest of all reg the processing time (before 1st jul it was only 5 working days), but they are yet to confirm the processing time post jul 1st. On enquiry sent to them they responded stating they are yet to confirm the SS criteria with DIAC and will soon confirm.. now what does it mean will they change requirements or ils ? :confused2:

SA is 6-8 wks, but they say they will not consider if any is selected on EOI it has to be SA. If I select SA and later want to go for WA will WA reject my application ?

NT yet to be confirmed on timelines.

Advise and suggestion will be very help.. thanks in advance.

Rekha


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Rekha, I understand you are in IT and please check the jobs available in IT for Adelaide/SA. Perth is much better in terms of OT jobs than Adelaide though nothing beats Sydney/NSW. I would say do not apply for SA if you do not find much jobs on seek.com.au coz the job market here is not good at all.
I have been living in SA for 6 months now and I can say that its one of the smallest cities in Australia. In terms of opportunities, its really limited.


Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Lifesgood and others,
> 
> I am in confusion, I am eligible to apply for SS of SA, WA and NT (with my failed ils results  ), however the confusion is WA I believe is the fastest of all reg the processing time (before 1st jul it was only 5 working days), but they are yet to confirm the processing time post jul 1st. On enquiry sent to them they responded stating they are yet to confirm the SS criteria with DIAC and will soon confirm.. now what does it mean will they change requirements or ils ? :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Rekha, I understand you are in IT and please check the jobs available in IT for Adelaide/SA. Perth is much better in terms of OT jobs than Adelaide though nothing beats Sydney/NSW. I would say do not apply for SA if you do not find much jobs on seek.com.au coz the job market here is not good at all.
> I have been living in SA for 6 months now and I can say that its one of the smallest cities in Australia. In terms of opportunities, its really limited.


Thanks a lot Borntobeaussie, that was real quick.

In that case it is WA for me.

Rekha


----------



## skv1983 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am currently working in victoria. I have applied for EOI. 70 points. I have also applied for SS f vic. 
I have read in the comments of this forum that people apply for SS of multiple states. I fear that if I apply for any other states' sponsorship and I get it from that state, then will I need to quit my job in Victoria and migrate to that state before or after applying for UC190 ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, Ihave the same situation. I am staying in SA and I have applied for SS for SA. I am eligible for other states but I didn't apply to them. One reason is that I do not wanna leave my job and try for another one in another state. The second reason is that the other state will def not approve my SS if I am already living and working somewhere else.


skv1983 said:


> I am currently working in victoria. I have applied for EOI. 70 points. I have also applied for SS f vic.
> I have read in the comments of this forum that people apply for SS of multiple states. I fear that if I apply for any other states' sponsorship and I get it from that state, then will I need to quit my job in Victoria and migrate to that state before or after applying for UC190 ??


----------

